
Trump Administration Proposes 'Massive' Tax Overhaul and Tax Cut Plan - sgustard
http://www.npr.org/2017/04/26/525742495/trump-administration-proposes-significant-tax-overhaul-and-tax-cut-plan
======
sgustard
"The plan would also eliminate the deduction for state and local taxes, a step
that could hurt taxpayers in places with high state taxes such as California
and New York."

Relevant to the tech industry for that reason; salaried workers in those
states would be the ones funding tax cuts for everyone else.

~~~
trendia
You've got it backwards -- the current system allows individuals in high tax
states to pay less to the Federal Government than everyone else.

The current system is the unfair one -- people in Wyoming are subsidizing
people in California.

------
matthjensen
ospc.org/TaxBrain is an open source platform for analyzing tax policy. You can
forecast revenue and distributional consequences for most of the individual
and payroll tax provisions in this reform and others.

I am happy to answer any questions about the TaxBrain interface or the
underlying models.

------
kafkaesq
Reprehensible and newsworthy, for sure.

But "pure politics" (per HN guidelines), unfortunately.

~~~
grzm
If you feel this (or any other submission) is inappropriate for HN, please
flag it. We all play a role in curating HN.

~~~
kafkaesq
I did flag it, per the explanation above.

